# What is your opinion of the new L shaped diner



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, we have been wondering what the general concensus is about the new L shaped dinnette that Swift have in some of their motorhomes.

We have the E495 which has the 'railway carriage' set up with two forward facing and two rear facing seats in the diner area. However we would like possibly to upgrade to the 700 series but have been put off by the new front design as we thought it wasn't practical.

Then the other night laying there as you do at 2.30 am unable to sleep it did suddenly occur to me that one advantage would be that if using it as a bed there would be no limit on the length of the bed, i.e. your feet would not be kicking the rear facing back of the seat, as I find they do tend to do now.

So if anyone has one of the new style layouts how are you finding it? We know there is no fixed table and only a freestanding one so how does it work out when you are cooking etc? Do you find the extra floor space more practical or would you prefer the old style layout instead? This is the only thing standing between us and upgrading to the better insulated 700 series so would apprecaite any feedback or comments. We would be interested in the E795.

I do have one last question, the E785 is listed as a 6 berth but we can't work out where the 6th bed is. We know there is a double bed at the back and a double bed over the cab but the front offside is listed as a single so where is the last bed? 

Thanks in advance to anyone who responds.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Travelbug

In case anyone wants to see what you're on about, :: here :: is a link to the E795. Hopefully, I'm attaching a photo.

Personally, I don't like it. I don't know how the outboard side of the forward-facing settee is supposed to work. And I don't like freestanding tables. One of the things we like about our Chausson (like a number of other 'Eurolounge' models, including some Adrias) is that the table is permanently fixed. On the E795, I think the table would get in the way when you're cooking, so it would be difficult to do something else in the kitchen (e.g. make a cup of tea) with the table up. We looked at one of these in a show, and liked the feeling of space, until we realised that the table was packed away. Put that up, and it's unworkable (in my most humble of opinions).

Another advantage of the semi-fixed table (it can move, and probably be removed if we really wanted) is that there's somewhere to put your wine glasses and beer cans and dishes of nuts and stuff if you're snacking.

If I were you, I'd get to a dealer or a show ASAP, and 'go through the motions' of cooking and eating and lounging in the 'living area' of various motorhomes.

God, I love our motorhome! 

Gerald

_Edit- oops, forgot the photo  _


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*L shape diner*

Hi

I have an L shape settee thing, but with another settee opposite. I have only used the table a few times when people have been in here for food and (drinks!). The table is quite large and takes up a lot of room. Most of the time, I use those swing arm coffee table things.

With the 795, I am in agreement with Gerald. I wonder however, is the table "fixed" in the sense of the table top being in one large piece, or does the table have a folding side allowing you to have half of it up?

Go to the dealers, get the table out, and stand by the cooker etc. If there will be two of you in the van when travelling, make sure there are two of you in there when you are "pretending" to cook.

R


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We looked at a 795 recently and decided the front L shape is no good for eating in, the best use is for me to supervise the cooking for there  .

But why would you want to eat at the front when you can just use the rear, most of them have the hand table at the back which is good for 2 to eat at and maybe some could eat at the front using the small cafe table. Or just put the big table up in the back.

Failing that get an Autotrail Scout or similar.

We have been looking at new M/H's recently and found some of the Autotrail layouts to better for us. Pity as we did fancy a Swift 675 but the table put us of but there is no choice with that layout.



> however, is the table "fixed" in the sense of the table top being in one large piece,


 The table was a fixed top in the 2008 we looked at.

Richard...


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

That L-shaped front diner is one of the things that puts us off upgrading too (that, and a slight matter of several tens of £000s). Wouldn't be so bad if there was an option to hang a shorter moveable table off the wall in front of the forward-facing seats, as it is the freestanding table would simply get in the way when cooking.

One of the joys of our older layout, with the dinette up front, is that you can use the grill, oven and fridge all while sitting down comfortably. Marvellous!

For some obscure reason, we have our breakfast at the front dinette (keeping an eye on the toast as we go), and eat our evening meal on the fold-out table in the rear lounge. Works a treat for us, but wouldn't make half as much sense with an L-shaped dinette up front. Ah well.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*E785*

Travel bug

The E785 is a 5 berth not a 6 berth. Have a look on our website and it shows you the layout. swiftleisure.co.uk

Regards
Kath


----------

